# 08 Technical assignment #2 Frozen water



## monkeykoder

Theme: Water frozen in time.

Due Date: Thursday January 31st 2008

Please post current photos. Anyone can participate.


The goal of this assignment is simple fast shutter speed to freeze the motion of water to give it that frozen look.


----------



## ScottS

but.... all the water around here is actually _*frozen*_...

Well, ill actually be able to post in this one.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc

uggh, it hardly gets cold enough here for water to freeze, lol

but we may get lucky


----------



## Big Bully

So are we doing suspended water? Or frozen water, or both?
Because if we are doing frozen water then heck I can do that right outside my front door.. lol


----------



## monkeykoder

Flowing water frozen in place by fast shutter or flash.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> Flowing water frozen in place by fast shutter or flash.


 


oooh I wonder if my camera will do that...


----------



## monkeykoder

It works if you use flash in a dark room.


----------



## Big Bully

hmm I think I just might try that...


----------



## hawkeye

Nothing really creative about it... just a water drop.

I do see a vodka bottle though, upside down and on the other end of the table


----------



## Big Bully

That really is cool!


----------



## monkeykoder

Hawkeye I love your submission.


----------



## hawkeye

Thanks.  I just set up the tripod at the sink and took countless pictures till I finally got a decent drop. 

1/500 sec
200 mm
ISO 200
Flash:  Did Fire


----------



## monkeykoder

I pulled the same thing but put my camera on auto so I could see if it was possible with a point+shoot


----------



## Monz

What I found out on this Assignment.
My Camera (D40X)  will only go to 200 in flash mode.
it is better to use a lighter background








Thanks for the site
Monz


----------



## sabbath999

Monz said:


> What I found out on this Assignment.
> My Camera (D40X)  will only go to 200 in flash mode.
> it is better to use a lighter background



The feature I think I like the best about the D40 (not X) is that excellent 1/500th flash sync. I wish they had put the FP mode on the D40X since they lowered the flash sync, giving you that to make up for the relatively slow sync speed.


----------



## hawkeye

Thats what I used.  D40, 1/500, Flash


----------



## Big Bully

I'm still wondering if my Nikon coolpix will work... I'm still trying though!


----------



## Lostfiniel

Another site I go to for photography contests had a contest almost exactly the same as this one. I had tried shooting outside mid-day at a very small waterfall. Terrible idea. Next time i am trying inside.

I love that image, hawkeye!


----------



## dklod

hawkeye said:


> Thanks. I just set up the tripod at the sink and took countless pictures till I finally got a decent drop.
> 
> 1/500 sec
> 200 mm
> ISO 200
> Flash: Did Fire


 
Im in Sydney and it poured rain all weekend.  So I setup shop outside and took photos of drops hitting a table which had freestanding water on it. I must have taken 300 images and I still did not get one I liked.


----------



## monkeykoder

Big Bully said:


> I'm still wondering if my Nikon coolpix will work... I'm still trying though!



Try going in a really dark room and pour water/soda into a cup and taking a picture.  While you can't control the shutter speed using only flash to illuminate is somewhat like using a 1/10000 shutter speed (or thereabouts).


----------



## hawkeye

Monz said:


> What I found out on this Assignment.
> My Camera (D40X)  will only go to 200 in flash mode.
> it is better to use a lighter background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the site
> Monz



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hawkeye

dklod said:


> Im in Sydney and it poured rain all weekend.  So I setup shop outside and took photos of drops hitting a table which had freestanding water on it. I must have taken 300 images and I still did not get one I liked.



Urgh, I know the feeling.  I'm so glad the digital age came about.  I couldnt imagine trying to do that film


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah no kidding, that would be spendy.


----------



## kundalini

I've got some more, but this was the first I came across.






:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Nicely done! I like it alot! Your water dropplets are perfect!


----------



## surrrrreal

here's my submission =)


----------



## AmericanJesus

My submission!


----------



## shorty6049

excellent shot. I like how it incorporates something else interesting into it. and by the way... nice camera ;-)


----------



## Big Bully

I don't know if this is cheating or not, but so far this is the only way I could get my camera to focus... somewhat


----------



## AmericanJesus

shorty6049 said:


> excellent shot. I like how it incorporates something else interesting into it. and by the way... nice camera ;-)



Thank you!


----------



## guitarded

my contribution to the world:


----------



## hawkeye

very nice.  great colors


----------



## Big Bully

Wow your photo is amazing. Beautiful colors...


Now I feel REALLY inadiquate!:blushing:

Can I delete mine and pretend I never submitted a photo?


----------



## guitarded

Thanks for both of your comments


----------



## kundalini

AmericanJesus said:


> My submission!


 
Really nice shot AJ. Frozen ripples is a good slant on the subject.


Is there only one entrance allowed per assignment?


----------



## Big Bully

No this isn't a contest. This is supposed to improve talent and creativity, so you can submit as many pictures as you want.


----------



## azruial

I shot 20 or so the other night and got, at best, a few very standard water drop shots, but then again I'm a total NOOB!  The big thing I played with was the location of the flash (this is an 8-second exposure in a dark room with a handheld/manually triggered 430ex). I tried holding it in different spots for effect...






If that's too big, I can change it, it's formatted for my website...

Also, AMAZING shots by others that have posted :hail: My favorite is the cat/reflection/ripple by AJ!


----------



## AmericanJesus

azruial said:


> I shot 20 or so the other night and got, at best, a few very standard water drop shots, but then again I'm a total NOOB!  The big thing I played with was the location of the flash (this is an 8-second exposure in a dark room with a handheld/manually triggered 430ex). I tried holding it in different spots for effect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's too big, I can change it, it's formatted for my website...
> 
> Also, AMAZING shots by others that have posted :hail: My favorite is the cat/reflection/ripple by AJ!



Why thank you! I like yours aswell, ive been trying to reproduce your results.


----------



## lockwood81

Everyone has such great submissions...here was my attempt.


----------



## Big Bully

Well your guy's entries are just awesome! Way to go!! Beautiful.


----------



## kundalini

Had a go with this spigot today and couldn't decide which PoV I preferred. So here's three.


----------



## azruial

kundalini, I think they are all beautiful, the first is my favorite, I'm a sucker for repeating shapes in a composition...  Especially because the square pattern kind of represents civilization to me, which contrasts the earthy look of the photo, but supports the subject in other ways... Just makes the analytical (English major) side of me happy


----------



## Garbz

I tried something the same yet totally different. Water frozen, and in time.

Well can't say it's not on topic, took me about 50 attempts to get an arrangement of ice which I liked the look of:


----------



## azruial

Nice, Garbz, great spin on the assignment!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok Garbz that is just cool! I like it... A LOT! And you made the icecubes just pop out of the picture.. Very nice!


----------



## Big Bully

It took my husband and I to get this shot, but we got it after multiple attempts...


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

kitchen sink


----------



## Garbz

Thanks. I just hope the next assignment won't require me timing a flash to freeze a moving subject in the frame or i'll get frustrated very quickly.


----------



## GwagDesigns

I was hungry, so i took this picture, and yes, as im posting this, im eating that apple on the left there.


----------



## azruial

Gwag: Oooh, you made me want one!  I love the composition and timing is great!  I feel like the lighting could be improved though.


----------



## GwagDesigns

Yeh i do to, maybe it was the post editing, but the only lighting i used was my flash. first time actually trying one of these


----------



## Big Bully

azruial said:


> Gwag: Oooh, you made me want one! I love the composition and timing is great! I feel like the lighting could be improved though.


 

Yeah no kidding... I want one too!!

Gwag.. wanna share the apple.. lmao


----------



## GwagDesigns

Big Bully said:


> Yeah no kidding... I want one too!!
> 
> Gwag.. wanna share the apple.. lmao



As long as you pay for shipping


----------



## Big Bully

Lets see.. WA to ID... hmm it would get here in about 3 days... maybe..
hmm.. Dangit! It is quicker to go to Walmart! lol


----------



## Tasmaster

Big thanks to sabbath999 and hawkeye for showing me what my camera can do! I hit the shower to test it and here is the result:


----------



## Big Bully

OH WOW! What kind of camera do you have?
I really think I need a new camera!


----------



## azruial

Meg, I like your shot in the tub.  The bubbles are really cool coming out at the bottom of the water column.  Amazing that you got your point-and-shoot to take that shot!  

Tasmaster: Very cool, I like it.  I feel like more of the shower head in the frame might help?  It looks like it might be shiny and sleek-looking, nice next to the water, but that's just me ??  
The top parts look amazingly like photos I have taken of icicles - in true keeping with the assignment 

And Meg, I believe the camera in question is the Nikon D40 (from the EXIF data) although I was just ecstatic to move from my P&S to any SLR :shrug:


----------



## benpsut

Hey guys, new user here, thought I'd start posting by doing an assignment.....here she goes!





You've heard the saying "Everything but the kitchen sink".  Well this is "Everything but the BATHROOM sink".... 







Enjoy!


----------



## Big Bully

azruial said:


> Meg, I like your shot in the tub. The bubbles are really cool coming out at the bottom of the water column. Amazing that you got your point-and-shoot to take that shot!
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> We were actually shooting into the sink/ frying pan with water running into it. But thank you for enjoying my shot and commenting on it.


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum!! Your water is fantastic and the highlights in your water are very painterly and perfect! Great job!



benpsut said:


> Hey guys, new user here, thought I'd start posting by doing an assignment.....here she goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've heard the saying "Everything but the kitchen sink". Well this is "Everything but the BATHROOM sink"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## azruial

Meg: lol, after I posted I thought "hm... I don't actually know if it's a tub..."  but that's hardly the point, it's a lovely shot 

benpsut: Hi! 
And... cool, I like the macro look on the faucet, with the writing twisting away around the edge.  It's also cool how you got the water exclusively at the top where it's still a 'sheet' instead of drops and streams.

Personally, I find the background a bit distracting.  It looks like a green towel with a white one over it, but obviously my object recognition is off tonight!  If it is, maybe just the fuzzy green would be a cool effect for the background?


----------



## benpsut

Hey thanks guys!  Wow, such great responses already!  What I tried to go for was in fact that writing on the faucet, i couldnt get any lower than that or the edge of the sink would merge into the water, and the 2 lenses i have aren't that wonderful for macro, won't focus too good close up or somewhat far away, hence the white towel you see in the background.  The sink is green.  I'll try again, move everything off the sink and somehow get lower, cropping the lower half of the merging sink out of the way.  Ah the ideas ARE flowing!  I love these forums already!  thank you again!


Ben


----------



## Tasmaster

Big Bully: It's a D40 

Azruial: There isn't much more of the shower head, and it isn't as shiny as the water. I'm not happy with the composition (didn't do any really, this was my first snapshot to test the fast flash synch) but the water looked excellent, hence the tight crop.


----------



## azruial

Ben: I agree, having this great community is wonderful, not only as a resource but as inspiration, great people.  Thank you everyone here, because you are all great .
Ah-hahahaha :blushing::blushing:  I am so off :blushing::blushing:  Well, I still think that the sink is a cool background, tho hopefully not as 'fluffy' as it looked to me .

Tasmaster: Ah, I see, and yes the water *does* look excellent   Can't wait to see more


----------



## benpsut

Thanks azruial, the reason why it looks "fuzzy" is because the aperture value was set pretty low, i believe the aperture was closed down to F5.6, i tried up to F18-F20, just didn't look "right"  Getting down low and getting more of the faucet opening tho should fix that, we shall see!  thanks again!


----------



## Big Bully

Well it is great to have energetic, enthusiastic new people on the site also. You guys help inspire me, to try and test my creativity and abilities..


----------



## azruial

Yeah, great shot to play with DOF control   I'm just used to my dorm sink (white and plain).  Yours looks pretty and colorful and the way it changes in tone caught my eye as looking like a towel...

I really need to go to sleep now, lol z_z


----------



## benpsut

Alright, NOW it's time to go to bed, but before I go, here's a new one and a revised reshoot of my previous submission...








revised reshoot


----------



## Big Bully

Way cool!! I really like them!


----------



## benpsut

Thanks!  You did well too I might add ;-)


----------



## Eupfhoria

I'm amazed that this never occurred to me before I googled this forum.  It's fun and fairly easy to do.  What I got from a few minutes work, I'm sure I'll do some more as time goes on.


----------



## benpsut

VERY fun subject!


----------



## JerryPH

I took this a littl while ago, but it was an interesting experience!


----------



## Eupfhoria




----------



## Big Bully

Very nice work everyone! I am a big fan!


----------



## benpsut

great work everyone!  Keep shooting!  The 31st isnt here yet!


----------



## benpsut

I'm gonna milk it for all its worth ;-) enjoy!!!


















Not exactly what I was hoping for but it turned out ok.


----------



## Big Bully

benpsut said:


> I'm gonna milk it for all its worth ;-) enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I was hoping for but it turned out ok.


 

What were you hoping for!!!? They look fantastic!! 
I mean... WOW! I am just in.... wow!!:shock:


----------



## azruial

Eupfhoria:  Cool idea with the bottle, I'm a big fan of #1 and 2 

Ben: Your water looks so soft and beautiful, wow!  I think that the higher-key exposure on the second one is amazing looking.

and JerryPH: What can I say? :hail:


----------



## benpsut

;-) I'm looking for a better macro lens ;-)  haha.  But thanks to all for the comments.  I don't know, but just SOMETHING doesn't pop out to me, especially in the 1st one, the lighting is fine in the 2nd, maybe my focus is a tad off?  Or maybe the angle?  The 1st one, there was a shadow in the upper left hand corner i overlooked (You still can see some of it) so I had to crop it down.  I could have focused better in the 1st definitely, but they're ok, as long as you guys like em!


----------



## Big Bully

Ben, I don't know about anybody else, but I think they are fantastic!

And just remember you are your biggest critic. No one else saw the stuff you mentioned... until you mentioned it. All we saw were fantastic photo's.


----------



## benpsut

Thanks!  My mum bought my sister flowers for her bday and I  found this small little petal laying on the table and got the idea as I was trying to create drops from the flower petals on the actual flowers, which wasnt working.  I like the contrast against the white.  I might explore the flower petal idea later, its not the 31st yet like i said ;-) thanks again!


----------



## MissMia

Here's my entry... I need much more practice on this! 





Bad example, but I kind of like it anyway


----------



## benpsut

I absolutely LOVE that 2nd one, the sink is grainy but the water to my eye looks crystal clear.....love it!


----------



## Wozza

Thought I would have a go.






I didn't want to waste real beer, so I used some orange liquid and poured some water in the glass to try and get that 'fizzy' look.


----------



## Eupfhoria

Wozza said:


> Thought I would have a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to waste real beer, so I used some orange liquid and poured some water in the glass to try and get that 'fizzy' look.



This is a good idea, but the complete lack of a head really destroys the look you're going for.  I really like your colors and backdrop though.  I honestly suggest you try it again with real beer, maybe just some cheap stuff.


----------



## Wozza

Actually I just remembered I have some beers that are probably a little stale now - I might use those and take another shot later. 

Cheers for the comment.


----------



## Big Bully

I agree.. Try using real beer and see if you get the desired effect. 
Great idea though!


----------



## Eupfhoria

azruial said:


> Eupfhoria:  Cool idea with the bottle, I'm a big fan of #1 and 2



I'm glad you enjoy them, I can't believe how lucky I got capturing that droplet right as it nicked the edge of the bottle.



Wozza said:


> Actually I just remembered I have some beers that are probably a little stale now - I might use those and take another shot later.
> 
> Cheers for the comment.



Of course.  Good luck!


----------



## Wozza

Because I got comments, I decided to do it properly. The last shot helped serve as a test shot as I still had the camera on the same settings. Much better now, added to the concept a bit too and the crazy angles, vinagretting (SP?) as well as DOF make the shot look like I have had a couple of beers too when I look at it. 






Thought I'd take the time to make some comments too as it's a very interesting thread.

Monz - I love the golden tinge on your second shot!

Surrrreal - All drains lead to the ocean! Love the big bubble at the bottom.

American Jesus - Just damn cool!

Big Bully - Your second shot makes me thirsty!

Guitarded - So sharp! 

Azruial - Lovely splash!

Lockwood - Fantastic shot, really conveys a sense of liquidness

Kundalini - Really captured the brief, looks like the water has frozen part way out of the tap. Reminds me of the Tom and Jerry cartoon where they flood the house then freeze it!

Garbz - I like the effect, really jumps out.

Tennessee Landscape - Those bubbles looks solid! Or are they ice?

Grag Designs - Fresh!

Tasmaster - Wow! Amazing!

Benpsut - haha looks like oe of those huge bubbles people blow! Later efforts are all class too! Really love the colour in the last ones.

Eupfhoria - Amazing effect on both! The three beer ones are amazing as well.

JerryPH - Action shot, really nailed it!

MissMia - The second is a winner!


I hope the next challange is this much fun and has such varied results. Either way I think I may try a couple more water ones at some point.


----------



## dklod




----------



## logan9967

i'm gonna try this when i get home tonight


----------



## azruial

Wozza: Awesome results second time around, the real stuff helped, and the feel in general is fantastically improved.  Good thinking doing a test run to get the exposure settings 

dklod: cool, I like the way the spray seems to angle from towards the camera through almost 180 degrees.


----------



## mstephens

i have a couple i will post up tonight


----------



## dklod

azruial said:


> I like the way the spray seems to angle from towards the camera through almost 180 degrees.


 
you have hit the nail on the head. its a 180 degree mini sprinkler. I used lower water pressure to get the dropplet effect rather than the mist.


----------



## Big Bully

Way to go everyone! Dklod, way to go on the mini sprinkler. My husband installs those in the summer months around here, I really think he is going to like your shot..

Wooza! Way to go on the real stuff. Looks amazing!
And thank you for your comment about my photo.


----------



## logan9967

yes finally!! it has been an awesome night for myself, i am about to go out and do more assignments for two reasons. 1. i loved this one i just did, i learned sooo much and am happy with my results. and 2. I just got a new SLIK tripod set tonight helping me take these pics, i love it its carbon fiber and amazing. 

anyway the pics! i took some with the kitchen sink first and got a nice long yet broken up stream. but i wanted more splashes! so i go into the bathroom hoping that sink can make more of a splash. but nothing! then somthing amazing catches my eye, some little text on the side of my razor that said washable 

heres the results


----------



## Eupfhoria

Wozza said:


> Because I got comments, I decided to do it properly. The last shot helped serve as a test shot as I still had the camera on the same settings. Much better now, added to the concept a bit too and the crazy angles, vinagretting (SP?) as well as DOF make the shot look like I have had a couple of beers too when I look at it.


There ya go!  That looks delicous!



> Eupfhoria - Amazing effect on both! The three beer ones are amazing as well.



Thanks, though it was a wine bottle.


----------



## mstephens




----------



## logan9967

the first is amazing mstephens, i think a little more light would be better


----------



## VinnyC01

I know I am a day late, but we had an ice storm today and I thought ... shoot it anyway!

I had a hard time getting shots in focus, even using a Sigma 200-Macro.  These were shot with a Canon 40D (1/60, F4, ISO 400)





Ice1.jpg

Ice2.jpg

How the heck do you post an image?


----------



## Big Bully

Photobucket works wonders.


----------



## mstephens

agreed


----------



## Nikon_D40




----------



## Big Bully

Wow Nikon! Your first shot is amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## logan9967

I liked how clean this pic looks, even though the drop is lopsided. 

I KNOW THERE'S DUST * cry *


----------



## Big Bully

I know this is past the due date but I just took it today... And it is technically "frozen water"


----------



## logan9967

cool formation, speaking of frozen water and cool formations!


----------



## Dioboleque

removed


----------



## logan9967

those look kind of gross. like raw meat sausages, no offense to your fingers


----------



## Antithesis

logan9967 said:


> those look kind of gross. like raw meat sausages, no offense to your fingers



 I dunno why, but that made me lol.


----------



## Dioboleque

logan9967 said:


> those look kind of gross. like raw meat sausages, no offense to your fingers


 
No offense? They're only attached to me! Yeah, I thought they looked a little gross at first, but I saw something more than that. I guess it's a good thing the assignment wasn't "Fingers".


----------



## Big Bully

Dioboleque said:


> No offense? They're only attached to me! Yeah, I thought they looked a little gross at first, but I saw something more than that. I guess it's a good thing the assignment wasn't "Fingers".


 
lol Good point!


----------



## logan9967

lol i dunno, i saw the hearts and the shapes thought they were really cool with all the symmetry but the color and textures just reminded me of raw packaged meat lol


----------



## Dioboleque

Another Try


----------



## logan9967

ohhh now that is cool, first time i saw it i thought it was bubbles


----------



## Dioboleque

Fountain


----------



## Wozza

Bucket Fountain in Wellington, New Zealand. Don't stand too close if you enjoy being dry! Elija Wood got soaked one night and decided to get revenge by climbing to the top and urinating off the fountain.


----------



## leila

Antithesis said:


> I dunno why, but that made me lol.




i lol'd too!


----------



## Big Bully

Well.. they should have a sign... If you want to stay dry... Stay back.. lol


----------



## KVB1085

i really need some critiquing on these two... both are shots of a small trickle of water streaming down some rocks... in the first one it seems very focused on the water, but everything else is blurred.... second one, i think my shutter speed was a bit too slow... idk can someone help me out?


----------



## Big Bully

I would say that the second picture is definately the better picture. You can actually tell what the subject is. And even with the slow shutter speed it fulfilled the assignment very nicely. I really like the colors and how the water splatters in the second photo. You did a very good job.


----------



## KVB1085

Big Bully said:


> I would say that the second picture is definately the better picture. You can actually tell what the subject is. And even with the slow shutter speed it fulfilled the assignment very nicely. I really like the colors and how the water splatters in the second photo. You did a very good job.




thank you... 

honestly though, i don't much care for either picture... 
the first one, you're right you can't tell anything with exception of the splattering water. and the second one.. idk just seems like there should be more too it... it's like i need a "bigger picture" to get the "whole picture" but an further away and you couldn't see the assignment... 

but again thanks for you critique!


----------



## Big Bully

KVB1085 said:


> thank you...
> 
> honestly though, i don't much care for either picture...
> the first one, you're right you can't tell anything with exception of the splattering water. and the second one.. idk just seems like there should be more too it... it's like i need a "bigger picture" to get the "whole picture" but an further away and you couldn't see the assignment...
> 
> but again thanks for you critique!


 

You are welcome.


----------



## photofox

Since the due date has passed, I hope it is OK to post a shot from a series I made a while ago. They were a challenge at the time, trying to figure out a technique that produced something a bit different. (I called this one "Liquid Love")


----------



## Big Bully

Of course it is ok to post pics even though the date has passed. As stated before, the only reason for the date is, to say when the next assignment will be posted.


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## JerryPH

Late, but better late than never:


----------



## SamGuss

One of the coolest photo's I've seen. Excellent detail.

Sam



Tasmaster said:


> Big thanks to sabbath999 and hawkeye for showing me what my camera can do! I hit the shower to test it and here is the result:


----------



## petey

nice


----------



## Rolland

Ice Water


----------



## Eupfhoria

Since this thread seems to still be going, I took this shot at the beach.


----------



## bikefreax

I know it's late
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but here was my shot.


----------



## Wozza

Two more  Another fountain in town. Also check the other water thread for a slower vers.


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic Wozza!! I love them they look great!


----------



## LaFoto

I had to try this droplet thing for once ... nothing much to write home about as yet, but this was my first attempt ... still working on better surfaces and nicer backgrounds and all that...


----------



## Big Bully

Very nice.. I really like the blue.


----------



## LaFoto

See the equivalent "moving water" photos in the other assignment thread:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I ought to have been grabbed by the "droplet virus" when the assignment was actually on, but hey, I am the slow type ... but now I am positively infected ... I just HAD to continue playing with the dripping tap this morning:


























But now I feel like I ought to go look for a different colour background at last and for a change... yesterday I did my first droplet test shots with the blue bowl, today I set up the blue cardboard ... must roam the house for something different at last!


----------



## Big Bully

Ooooh Corinna... I like it!! They look great!


----------



## pamela_d

My submission....the water created a chilli pepper as it fell!


----------



## Big Bully

Way cool!!! I really like that!


----------



## pamela_d

another from this series...


----------



## Dioboleque

More Frozen Water...


----------

